# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Фильмы, которые режут по нервам

## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

---

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Блять, ну реально долбонатский форум)) Программисты, ау) Нахуй модераторов, они никчемные. Если есть желание поднять сайт, ищите других. Даже на смерти можно делать деньги. Ну это, уже желание админа.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M86iPKx3mwI

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Не пытайтесь испытывать человеческие чувства. Даже не смейте. Иначе поплатитесь за это, вас захотят убить. А заодно изнасиловать, перед тем как.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я вспоминаю, что в моей жизни всегда появлялись люди, которые спасали меня. Я помню каждого. Не важно, какая была ситуация. Важны лишь те, кто появлялся в экстренный момент. Думаю, они и сами это помнят. Или вспомнят, когда мы встретимся после жизни. Встречи с некоторыми я очень жду. Мне интересно, что они думают о нашем существовании здесь. Для чего все? Ну хотя бы они должны знать.

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## 4ёрный

> Блять, ну реально долбонатский форум)) Программисты, ау) Нахуй модераторов, они никчемные. Если есть желание поднять сайт, ищите других. Даже на смерти можно делать деньги. Ну это, уже желание админа.


 Имея форум с таким контентом, лучше иметь низкий уровень цитируемости и забанить поисковых ботов. А то могут и прихлопнуть.

----------


## 4ёрный

По топику. "Куда приводят мечты" и "восставший из ада. Часть2"

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Имея форум с таким контентом, лучше иметь низкий уровень цитируемости и забанить поисковых ботов. А то могут и прихлопнуть.


 Не прихлопнут. Это невозможно.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> По топику. "Куда приводят мечты" и "восставший из ада. Часть2"


 Да, "Куда приводят мечты" - согласна. Но этот бред "восставший из ада", - совсем не в тему. Что там тебя привлекает? Там нет ничего, что соответствует реальности. Ни в этой, ни в той жизни. Хотя, я знаю, что можно создать это в своем сознании. Только зачем? Неинтересно.

----------


## 4ёрный

Само устройство ада там впечатляет. Сценарий так себе, но оформление... Да и с пинхедом у меня есть нечто общее))))

----------


## 4ёрный

Я вообще люблю хорроры смотреть. Наверное, я псих и маньяк.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Нет такого ада, и "ада" вообще нет). Все это иллюзии. Страх самого человека, его воображение. Но если захочешь, будет именно так). Садомазо привлекает?). Забавный ты).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Как в дополнение к сказанному. А то меня здесь, как я понимаю, и и так неправильно интерпретируют) Это не предложение, это вывод)

----------


## 4ёрный

> Нет такого ада, и "ада" вообще нет). Все это иллюзии. Страх самого человека, его воображение. Но если захочешь, будет именно так). Садомазо привлекает?). Забавный ты).


 Это про "Аз воздам"? А садомазо у нас всех есть - моральное. Ничего не видел более идиотского, чем биосфера.

----------


## 4ёрный

Да, к посту выше, я всегда понимаю все правильно. Существую давно.)))

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Да, к посту выше, я всегда понимаю все правильно


 Ну вот и хорошо)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Это про "Аз воздам"? А садомазо у нас всех есть - моральное. Ничего не видел более идиотского, чем биосфера.


 "Аз воздам"?) Это устарело) Это язык Темпо и христианства) Кстати, Темпо, гордись, я поставила тебя на одну ступень с мировой религией) Правда, ненадолго) Через две сотни лет это уже не будет иметь значения. Люди обретут кое-что новое).

----------


## 4ёрный

"Lexx" первый сезон. Остальные серии - нудноватые. Кроме, пожалуй, " игра" из 4 сезона.

----------


## 4ёрный

"Беги,Лола,беги"

----------


## 4ёрный

Ещё добавлю "Воображариум доктора Парнаса", хотя это не для всех и режет больше по мозга, чем по нервам. Вообще, люблю сюр.

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

Прошло уже много лет, с момента просмотра этого фильма. Но набор моих эмоций от того, что я увидела, оставил след на долгие годы. Что я тогда почувствовала? Гнев, отвращение, желание уничтожить каждого, кто растоптал чистоту, свободу, наивность. Я не могла понять, как можно так обращаться с творением Бога. Да, это было именно его творение, по другому и быть не может. Наверное, подобные ощущения у меня были, когда я посмотрела драму «Зеленая миля», снятый по одноименному роману Стивена Кинга.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Мать, правительница, любовница брата. Что может быть чище?

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Скажи мне, какие фильмы тебе нравятся и я скажу, кто ты...Да уж, какие они разные - одна ненасытна, другая измучена)


 Только сейчас заметила. Интересное сравнение. Только одна из нас женщина, а другой - мужчина).

----------


## Phenex.New episode

И да, он измучен. Я даже вижу, как с его изможденного пытками тела каплями стекает кровь...)

----------


## microbe

Вообще фильмы шибко не нравиться, ибо не впечатлительный.

----------


## mertvec

Поезд на Юму и Тумбстаун смотрел кто? Фильмы как фильмы вроде, выстерны, но как красивы...

- Да ты пьян в стельку, ты еле стоишь на ногах. Ты ни в кого не попадёшь. У тебя в глазах двоится.
- Двоится. Поэтому у меня два пистолета, для вас обоих.

...

- Док, нахрена ты сюда попёрся? Это же не твоё дело.
- (имя забыл) мой друг.
- Ну и что? У меня тоже есть друзья.
- А у меня только один.

----------


## Phenex.New episode



----------


## Phenex.New episode

Видео выше ответ на извечно интересующий всех вопрос о смысле жизни. Примерно так)

----------


## Phenex.New episode

NEET, вот ответ и на твой вопрос.

----------


## NEET

Напомнило:




Добавил фильм в запланированные к просмотру)

----------


## Unity

https://www.google.com.ua/url?sa=t&r...xML7a-k6QzNCLU

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--

----------


## Phenex.New episode

--

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Пересматривая любимый фильм, на ум приходят строки Р. Рождественского:
> Красивая женщина – это профессия.
> И если она до сих пор не устроена,
> ее осуждают и каждая версия
> имеет своих безусловных сторонников.
> Ей, с самого детства вскормленной не баснями,
> остаться одною а, значит, бессильною,
> намного страшнее, намного опаснее,
> чем если б она не считалась красивою.
> ...

----------


## 4ёрный

https://anwap.us/films/25279

Платформа.
Жесть с философским подтекстом. Слабонервным не смотреть!

----------


## 4ёрный

В свете последних дней, как-то по-другому воспринимается фильм "12 обезьян"...

----------


## y4i

фильм "Эксперимент" 2002 года.. в основу фильма лег Стэнфордский тюремный эксперимент — психологический эксперимент, который был проведён в 1971 году в Стэнфордском университете американским психологом Филиппом Зимбардо. Эксперимент представляет собой психологическое исследование реакции человека на ограничение свободы, на условия тюремной жизни и на влияние навязанной социальной роли на поведение.Добровольцы играли роли охранников и заключенных и жили в условной тюрьме, устроенной в подвале факультета психологии. Заключенные и охранники быстро приспособились к своим ролям, и, вопреки ожиданиям, стали возникать по-настоящему опасные ситуации. В каждом третьем охраннике обнаружились садистские наклонности, а заключенные были сильно морально травмированы и двое раньше времени были исключены из эксперимента. Эксперимент был закончен раньше времени.
фильм "Эксперимент 2: Волна"  - о том как зарождается фашизм

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Unity

Для любителей чего-то подлинно глубокого - сатира на нас...
https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/1134778/

----------


## Morpho



----------


## Morpho

Я словно бабочка к огню стремилась так неодолимо...




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOsaQxpUUR0

----------

